# Dish Network Different types of dishes...



## SebastianBlack (Oct 9, 2007)

*Please help!!!!!!!!!!!* I need to know the different types of dishes Dish uses. I also need the sat's they are aimming at. I knew I could come here because the pros here at DBSTalk.com are my internet Satellite Resource!!!:eek2: :hurah:


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

There is the Dish 500 for 119 and 110.

The Dish 1000.2 for 119, 110, and 129.

The Dish 1000.4 for 61.5, 72.7, and 77.

The Dish 500+ for 119, 110, and 118.7.

And the Dish 1000+ for 119, 110, 129, and 118.7.


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

Dish 1000 for 110, 119, 129

Dish 300 for 61.5, 148, 129 or any other single satellite except 118.75 and a couple of others.

Then there's the mostly discontinued superdish for 105, 110, 119 or 110, 119, 121 or some such.


----------



## mikeinaustin (May 20, 2004)

i would add lots of folks use dish 500 for 61.5 and other single satellite uses. i don't know if using a 300 instead would give better signal strength than using a 500 (for example, the 61.5 case).


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

mikeinaustin said:


> i would add lots of folks use dish 500 for 61.5 and other single satellite uses.


Absolutely. It is used as a wing dish for 129 or 61.5 for HD, and for 148 for a few of the International packages that haven't been migrated solely to 118.7 yet.



> I don't know if using a 300 instead would give better signal strength than using a 500 (for example, the 61.5 case).


A 300 gives you about the same signal strength as a 500 with a Y-adapter. Using the 500 with an I-adapter gets you a few more percentage points, but not a whole lot, due to the fact that the 500 is "defocused" a bit to spread the signal to 2 LNBs. And, AFAIK, the Dish 300 has been out of production for a long time.


----------



## rasheed (Sep 12, 2005)

Is the max number of satellite positions a box can handle 4? I thought the menus seem it could support more, but the installer would only allow support for four..meaning:

110, 118.7, 119, 129.. he would not let me also keep 148 since he did not know how to combine the signals together for all five locations.

Rasheed


----------



## citico (May 18, 2004)

http://www.dishuser.org/dishes.php


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

DishPro receivers can handle up to 5 satellites. Add a DP21 to an output of a DPP44 switch, dual-tuners will need 2 DP21s, 2 DPP44 outputs and 2 lines (can't use the Separator). See http://www.dishuser.org/swconfig.php

Dish is reportedly developing a DPP64, but with the demise of SuperDISH and Sky Angel, it's hard to imagine a need for 6 satellites.


----------



## SebastianBlack (Oct 9, 2007)

Thanks dudes! You all are a wealth of great information!


----------

